# Yesterday was one of THOSE days...



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Working in the finance office of a car dealership can lead one to........well, let's just say that I really understand John51277's avatar!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome smoke and drink.


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

Dang, I need a new Job!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Amen to another F&I guy!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Hopefully you weren't smokin and drinkin at the dealership. Then again, that might explain some of the salesmen I've run into lately...

:biggrin:


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I have felt your pain. I feel for you. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

niceeeeee Wil....ahhh so I see u have those...running low? or was that a lonely single?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Three days of those cigars and that bottle and it'd be close to heaven.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> niceeeeee Wil....ahhh so I see u have those...running low? or was that a lonely single?


Just a lonely single...I only have a Vegas Robaina Unicos left :mumbles: :biggrin:

BTW, the next batch of the 23 year is scheduled to be released this month...!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Wil knows how to throw down.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! I hope the pairing worked out.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

lol how was the smoke?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

nice! I've heard that bourbon is pretty good... I wanna get me a bottle someday... him christmas list!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Tasty looking hit


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great evening!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Everyone needs a day like that!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

How is the whiskey? I see it all the time in Whiskey Magazine, but have never had it.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

One of my first Favs...LGC. Love those sticks


----------



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

That combo will make a bad day good and a great day perfect. That Pappy is my favorite -- well, except for his elusive 23-year old. I buy three or four bottles of Pappy 20-year old a year when a local store has a wholesale cost plus a dollar week each March.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Reverend Mike said:


> That combo will make a bad day good and a great day perfect. That Pappy is my favorite -- well, *except for his elusive 23-year old.* I buy three or four bottles of Pappy 20-year old a year when a local store has a wholesale cost plus a dollar week each March.


That 23 was/is supposed to come out this month...


----------



## N2Advnture-cl (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice selection bro!

~Mark


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I can only imagine. :dribble:


----------

